# Got some Problems



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

For some reason my car won't start *90 maxima* but sometimes it does. It cranks over but it wont start. Sometimes this isnt the case tho 75% of the time it will start. I'm not for sure if I need to replace spark plugs,distributor cap, fuel pump, fuel filter or what.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

starter could be the issue...id look into that..does it make any abnormal noises?


----------



## x_cruizin_x (Apr 25, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> starter could be the issue...id look into that..does it make any abnormal noises?


havent really heard any noises besides it cranking over


----------

